# Flip the Screen



## J_Flo

I posted this earlier today but I don't know if the wording was clear...

Does anybody know of any software or any way to flip the computer screen so that everything on it appears upside down?

I'm trying to do this so that I can make something to mount my laptop(s) on the ceiling of my car as overhead monitor(s)...

This is my first post, I hope that someone can help me...

Thanks....


----------



## Yorkshire Guy

This worked on my home PC, It's got an Intel 82865G Graphics Card:

via Control Panel / Display / Display properties / Advanced / Graphics / Graphic Properties / Rotation I have options for Normal, 90, 180, and 270 degrees.


----------



## J_Flo

Thanks Hew but I don't have the same video card, so that didn't work right off the bat for me...

You did, however, inspire me to try and find a different driver for my video card (ATI Radeon IGP 345M)..

Took me a while to install because I had to keep going through the different files, but I finally got it, and I now have rotation!

I went to the www.ATI.com site and downloaded *ATI Catalyst 4.6* and installed the Control Panel portion of it, and that enabled my Display Driver to get Rotation

Thanks again Hew

Jon


----------



## bobery123

there's a sort cut as well 
u can press right ctrl and right alt together and press the up or down keys 
that works on any intel card


----------



## JohnWill

Obviously, your key combination only works for specific graphic adapters and drivers, not to mention that the hot-keys have to be configured.


----------

